

Why Kindle Is No iPod - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/11/why_kindle_is_n.php

======
kajecounterhack
I can give 5 good reasons

1) Eee PC

2) PS3

3) Lots of books...

4) Anything else that costs $400

And finally

5) A library card.

